# Presidente/Presidenta



## turi

Hola buenas noches a todos.

No suelo merodear por este foro porqué mis conocimientos gramaticales son bastante limitados. Es por esto que quiero preguntaros si esto que me han mandado hoy es correcto:

*
**LECCIÓN** DE** GRAMÁTICA** 
Un poco de gramática bien explicada.**
*​
* **
¿PRESIDENTE o PRESIDENTA?**
**
En español existen los participios activos como derivados de los tiempos verbales.**
*
*El participio activo del verbo atacar, es atacante; el de salir, es saliente; el de cantar, es cantante; el de existir, existente. *
*¿Cuál es el participio activo del verbo ser?**
**
El participio activo del verbo ser, es "el ente". ¿Qué es el ente?.**
**
Quiere decir "que tiene entidad".
Por ese motivo, cuando queremos nombrar a la persona que denota capacidad de ejercer la acción que expresa el verbo, se le agrega al final "-nte".**
**
Por lo tanto, a la persona que preside se le dice presidente, no presidenta, independientemente del sexo que esa persona tenga.**
**
Se dice capilla ardiente, no ardienta; se dice estudiante, no  estudianta; se dice paciente, no pacienta; se dice dirigente y no dirigenta.**
**
Nuestros políticos -y muchos periodistas- no sólo hacen un mal uso del lenguaje por motivos ideológicos, sino por ignorancia de la gramática de la lengua española.*


Por adelantado muchísimas gracias por vuestras explicaciones.

Saludos, t.


----------



## zalacain56

Hola:
Yo opino que ambas son válidas, así lo reconoce el diccionario panhispánico de dudas. Una cosa es la historia de la lengua y otra cosa es el uso que el pueblo hace de esa lengua. Afortunadamente (en mi opinión) la tendencia de las academias actualmente es aprobar lo que está generalizado de frma mayoritaria, independientemente de su origen correcto o no. Por eso, la forma presidenta es correcta. Aquí te incluyo lo que dice el diccionario panhispánico:
*presidente*. ‘Persona que preside algo’ y, en una república, ‘jefe del Estado’. Por su terminación, puede funcionar como común en cuanto al género (_el/la presidente; _→</SPAN> género2, 1a y 3c): _«La designación de la presidente interina logró aplacar la tensión»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 10.2.97); pero el uso mayoritario ha consolidado el femenino específico _presidenta:_ _«Tatiana, la presidenta del Comité, no le dejaba el menor espacio»_ (ÁlvzGil _Naufragios_ [Cuba 2002]). Sobre su escritura con mayúscula o minúscula inicial, →</SPAN> mayúsculas, 4.31 y 6.9.
Espero que te sirva. Un saludo


----------



## Yuturna

Buenas noches:

La RAE lo explica aquí: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=presidenta en el 3.c


----------



## flljob

Hay que recordarles que existen _gobernanta_ y _parienta_.

Ya saldrán más.

Saludos


----------



## Yuturna

Tienes razón flljob, pero justo en esos casos en femenino tienen un significado distinto que en masculino.
La gobernanta es la "jefe" de limpieza en un hotel y "parienta", al menos en España, es una forma bastante coloquial de llamar a la esposa. No se utiliza en masculino con el mismo sentido.


----------



## flljob

Tienes razón, y es algo que iba a comentar (el cambio de significado), pero se me olvidó.

Y ¡cuidado!, que ya empecé a oír que hay miembros y miembr*a*s (_sic_) de una mesa directiva.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Del DRAE:
*-nte**.*


*1. *suf. Forma adjetivos verbales, llamados tradicionalmente participios activos. Toma la forma *-ante* cuando el verbo base es de la primera conjugación, *-ente* o *-iente,* si es de la segunda o tercera. Significa 'que ejecuta la acción expresada por la base'. _Agobiante, veraneante, absorbente, dirigente, dependiente, crujiente._ Muchos de estos adjetivos suelen sustantivarse, y algunos se han lexicalizado como sustantivos y han generado, a veces, una forma femenina en *-nta.* _Dirigente, dependiente, dependienta._


----------



## Yuturna

¡¡Aaaghhh!! ¡flljob, no me recuerdes las meteduras de pata de nuestra Ministra de Igualdad! ¡eso son patadas al diccionario y lo demás, tonterías!


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Y ¡cuidado!, que ya empecé a oír que hay miembros y miembr*a*s (_sic_) de una mesa directiva.


 
Dentro de poco los hombres tendrán *miembros viriles* y las mujeres *miembras femeniles.*


----------



## flljob

Yuturna said:


> ¡¡Aaaghhh!! ¡flljob, no me recuerdes las meteduras de pata de nuestra Ministra de Igualdad! ¡eso son patadas al diccionario y lo demás, tonterías!


 
Yo no lo oí de la Ministra, lo oí en la Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Dentro de poco los hombres tendrán *miembros viriles* y las mujeres *miembras femeniles.*


Yo discrepo de ese concepto, porque en términos generales la miembra es más corta que el miembro y por lo tanto no pueden ser sinónimos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

El cambiar sistemáticamente el género a las palabras que no lo tienen me parece una soberana gilipollez. No obedece a ninguna regla gramatical ni a una evolución normal del lenguaje - que normalmente tiende a la economía. Es simplemente una tendencia que nos imponen: hay que ser políticamente correctos toda costa. Incluso a costa del sentido común.

Un gramático de la Real Academia de la Lengua no equivale a una Gramática de la Real Academia de la Lengua.

Espero con fruición saber qué decisión políticamente correcta toman sus señorías para no desairar a su insigne y gramática colega femenina.


----------



## flljob

Valeria Mesalina said:


> El cambiar sistemáticamente el género a las palabras que no lo tienen me parece una gilipollez - políticamente correcta, eso sí.
> 
> Un gramático de la Real Academia de la Lengua no equivale a una Gramática de la Real Academia de la Lengua.
> 
> Espero con fruición saber qué decisión políticamente correcta toman sus señorías para no desairar a su insigne y gramática colega femenina.


 
Perdóname, no entiendo tu comentario. No sé si tiene algo de irónico o de ofensivo. No sé qué es gilipollez.
El hecho -y esto no depende de mí- es que hay términos que al convertirse en femeninos cambian de significado, y términos que en masculino no denotan nada peyorativo y sí lo hacen cuando se usan en femenino (el famosísimo hombre público y mujer pública).  

Saludos


----------



## zalacain56

Valeria Mesalina said:


> El cambiar sistemáticamente el género a las palabras que no lo tienen me parece una soberana gilipollez. No obedece a ninguna regla gramatical ni a una evolución normal del lenguaje - que normalmente tiende a la economía. Es simplemente una tendencia que nos imponen: hay que ser políticamente correctos toda costa. Incluso a costa del sentido común.
> 
> Un gramático de la Real Academia Española no equivale a una Gramática de la Real Academia Española.
> 
> Espero con fruición saber qué decisión políticamente correcta toman sus señorías para no desairar a su insigne y gramática colega femenina.


No sé a qué te refieres.Pero así está un poco mejor


----------



## Vampiro

Valeria Mesalina said:


> El cambiar sistemáticamente el género a las palabras que no lo tienen me parece una soberana gilipollez. No obedece a ninguna regla gramatical ni a una evolución normal del lenguaje - que normalmente tiende a la economía. Es simplemente una tendencia que nos imponen: hay que ser políticamente correctos toda costa. Incluso a costa del sentido común.


A mi también me parece una soberana gilipollez/pelotudez/huevada/imbecilidad (por si alguien no conoce el significado de algún término)
La misma que lleva a escuchar discursos que dicen: "Trabajadores y trabajadoras, alumnos y alumnas, miembros y miembras...", y así hasta las náuseas, como ya lo he dicho alguna vez.
Lo "políticamente correcto" comenzó con la necesidad de captar votos.
Y no falta quien cae en el juego.
En fin.
Pobre lengua castellana...
_


----------



## 0scar

¿En que país el *uso mayoritario* ha consolidado el término  _presidenta_?

 No en Argentina. A pesar de la imbecilidad reinante en múltiples aspectos de la vida del país, esto de _presidenta_ surgió de arriba, no de abajo, y no es aceptado mayoritariamente.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

zalacain56 said:


> Originally Posted by *Valeria Mesalina*
> 
> Un gramático de la Real Academia Española no equivale a una Gramática de la Real Academia de la Española.
> 
> 
> 
> No sé a qué te refieres.Pero así está un poco mejor
Click to expand...


Oh estoy totalmente de acuerdo, por supuesto.

Ahora está completamente claro. 

Gracias mil.


----------



## zalacain56

0scar said:


> ¿En que país el *uso mayoritario* ha consolidado el término _presidenta_?
> 
> No en Argentina. A pesar de la imbecilidad reinante en múltiples aspectos de la vida del país, esto de _presidenta_ surgió de arriba, no de abajo, y no es aceptado mayoritariamente.


No sé el caso concreto de la Argentina, pero desde luego en España se ha consolidado claramente (no así con otros términos en -ente como gerente, ponente...que solo existen en general en masculino).


----------



## flljob

Pero ¿qué opinan de *modisto*? ¿No es otra gilipollez?

Saludos


----------



## zalacain56

Yo como hombre, reclamo: periodisto, modisto, futbolisto... es broma. Pero bueno, eso creo que casi sería otro hilo. En cualquier caso, creo que va a haber que acostumbrarse a escuchar los femeninos de -ente cada vez más. Para mí, lo de presidenta y dependienta, están claramente consolidados, pero irán entrando poco a poco más.


----------



## Calambur

Yuturna said:


> ¡¡Aaaghhh!! ¡flljob, no me recuerdes las meteduras de pata de nuestra Ministra de Igualdad! ¡eso son patadas al diccionario y lo demás, tonterías!


¡¡Aaaghhh!! Yuturna, no me recuerdes las meteduras de pata de nuestra _presidenta_.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

flljob said:


> Perdóname, no entiendo tu comentario. No sé si tiene algo de irónico o de ofensivo. No sé qué es gilipollez.



No veo qué tiene de ofensivo mi comentario. 

Pero ya que no lo has entendido, y dado que, por lo que dices, es posible que alguna sensibilidad especialmente sensible pueda sentirse herida, me explico:

La inteligencia, la preparación, la agilidad mental, la cultura no tienen nada que ver con el sexo. Y diferenciar en masculino/femenino la misma profesión según el sexo del que la ejerza es discriminatorio y ofensivo. 



> *Por ese motivo, cuando queremos nombrar a la persona que denota capacidad de ejercer la acción que expresa el verbo, se le agrega al final "-nte".**
> Por lo tanto, a la persona que preside se le dice presidente, no presidenta, independientemente del sexo que esa persona tenga.*


No hay diferencia entre una mujer presidente y un hombre presidente, ejercen el mismo cargo y con las mismas funciones. Usar una palabra diferente para cada uno tan sólo serviría para indicar que sí la hay.


----------



## Anjana

Toda esta pelea del lenguaje pienso yo, no tiene mucho que ver con la gramatica y si con la "lucha de igualdades" al igual que en todas las discusiones llega un momento que se pierden los papeles, que más da que un presidente sea hombre o mujer, acaso le van a dar un plus si es uno u otra. Yo pienso que los politicos no saben como atraer hacia si a los contrarios y teniendo en cuenta el papel de la mujer en todos los campos quieren ganarse sus favores.


----------



## turi

¡¡Muchas gracias a todos!!

Entonces el tema es político-feminista. A este paso ya podemos tirar el DRAE a la basura...

Un cordial saludo a todos, t.


----------



## Alma Shofner

A mí en lo personal no me parece mal presidenta.
Cuando yo empecé mi carrera me llamaban ingeniero seguido de mi apellido. Ahora ya se nos llama ingenieras. Creo que es una evolución del lenguaje adaptando los puestos que solían ser "sólo para los hombres" a nosotras.
Y sí que van a haber ciertos conflictos con la semántica y con la aceptación. Se imaginan que el clero acepte que la mujer se convierta en cura? Sería la cura. La cura en caló mexicano significa la broma o la burla.
Saludos


----------



## Bocha

*Nota del moderador*

Quien abrió el hilo quedó conforme. Lo que siguió es charla y el tono iba ganando  aspereza.
Otros hilos relacionados que se pueden consultar para ver otras opiniones:

*Los ciudadanos y las ciudadanas *
*Igualdad de género en la lengua española*
*femenino de jefe*


----------



## Janis Joplin

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​

No escucho las palabras ayudanta, asistenta, creyenta, residenta, representanta, informanta, etc. sin embargo en la campaña de los candidatos a la presidencia de mi país se utiliza la palabra presidenta.

¿Me pueden ayudar diciéndome cual es la diferencia y porque si o porque no es correcto decir presidenta?


----------



## miguel89

En español la terminación -nte de los adjetivos fluctúa desde siempre entre variar según el género o ser una sola para los dos. La primera aparición de _presidenta_ en el corpus de la RAE data de 1448, de modo que no es sólo un capricho de estos tiempos. De las palabras que das por ejemplos, _ayudanta _y _asistenta_ están en el DUE.

Creo que la fórmula para que surja una terminación especial para el femenino es 1º) que el adjetivo designe algo más concreto que 'el que realiza la acción que denota la raíz verbal (el que ayuda, asiste, representa, etc.)' 2º) y tiempo. _Presidente_ no es meramente 'el que preside', designa un cargo bien definido, de ahí que apareciese _presidenta_.

¿Es correcto _presidenta_? Sí, lo es. Ya ves que se emplea desde tiempo inmemorial, la RAE creo que lo acepta y es usado en los medios y por hablantes cultos. Es decir, cumple con todas las condiciones, aunque no falte quien lo impugne (aquí mismo, tal vez, quizá el mensaje siguiente, -o el anterior, que me estoy demorando mucho en escribir esto- ).

¿Diferencia entre uno y otro? La connotación. Habrá a quienes les sea indiferente cúal se emplee, pero para otros es una marca importante de la postura ideológica asumida.


----------



## Erreconerre

Janis Joplin said:


> No escucho las palabras ayudanta, asistenta, creyenta, residenta, representanta, informanta, etc. sin embargo en la campaña de los candidatos a la presidencia de mi país se utiliza la palabra presidenta.
> 
> ¿Me pueden ayudar diciéndome cual es la diferencia y porque si o porque no es correcto decir presidenta?



Comparto tu duda. ¿Por qué en ciertos casos se cambia una _a _por una _e_, y en otros no se cambia? El presidente, la presidenta; el cantante, pero no la cantanta. En otros casos pasa más o menos lo mismo, aunque el cambio sea de una _a_ por una _o_: ¿por qué la modista y el modisto, pero no la socia capitalista y el socio capitalisto; o la telefonista, pero no el telefonisto?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Cabría concluir que no hay un criterio firme sino una mera cuestión de uso al respecto. Los términos gobernanta (influido quizás por el hecho de ser mujeres en su mayoría) y regenta (entendida como mujer del regente) son clásicos; también "asistenta" que cita Janis tiene mucho uso por aquí pero no los demás (creyente, representante, informante...) que citáis.
No habiendo una regla fija procede entender que sólo el uso determina, caso por caso, la construcción con "a". En el caso de España y del término por el que preguntas, estimada Janis, en España presidenta se ha instalado en el uso desde hace décadas.  
Será mejor esperar otras contribuciones por ver si se aclara el asunto.


----------



## Canela Mad

Hola:

Presidenta, efectivamente es aceptado por la RAE y así aparece reflejado de forma explícita en el punto 3 C del artículo temático sobre Género del DPD.

El asunto del género y la formación del femenino es complejo porque mezcla motivaciones de índole lingüística con otras de orden social. Dentro de los ejemplos de dudas arriba citados, hay todo tipo de casos, uno de ellos una rareza, el de modista/modisto:

"Son asimismo comunes en cuanto al género los sustantivos formados con el sufijo -ista: el/la ascensorista, el/la electricista, el/la taxista. Es excepcional el caso de modista, que a partir del masculino normal el modista ha generado el masculino regresivo modisto."

Creo que lo más recomendable es repasar el artículo en su totalidad e intentar desglosar los casos, no es lo mismo el/la telefonista que entraría en el caso de sustantivos comunes en cuanto al género, que el de la pregunta que da título al hilo. Capitalista también es común al género, por ende cambian socio o socia pero capitalista se mantiene inalterado.

El criterio de la RAE, que además ha sufrido variaciones, puede ser objeto de discusión pero hay que conocerlo antes y contrastarlo tanto con el uso como con otras fuentes (cosa que yo no he hecho aquí).

Un saludo,

CM


----------



## Erreconerre

Canela Mad said:


> Hola:
> 
> Presidenta, efectivamente es aceptado por la RAE y así aparece reflejado de forma explícita en el punto 3 C del artículo temático sobre Género del DPD.
> 
> El asunto del género y la formación del femenino es complejo porque mezcla motivaciones de índole lingüística con otras de orden social. Dentro de los ejemplos de dudas arriba citados, hay todo tipo de casos, uno de ellos una rareza, el de modista/modisto:
> 
> "Son asimismo comunes en cuanto al género los sustantivos formados con el sufijo -ista: el/la ascensorista, el/la electricista, el/la taxista. Es excepcional el caso de modista, que a partir del masculino normal el modista ha generado el masculino regresivo modisto."
> 
> Creo que lo más recomendable es repasar el artículo en su totalidad e intentar desglosar los casos, no es lo mismo el/la telefonista que entraría en el caso de sustantivos comunes en cuanto al género, que el de la pregunta que da título al hilo. Capitalista también es común al género, por ende cambian socio o socia pero capitalista se mantiene inalterado.
> 
> El criterio de la RAE, que además ha sufrido variaciones, puede ser objeto de discusión pero hay que conocerlo antes y contrastarlo tanto con el uso como con otras fuentes (cosa que yo no he hecho aquí).
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> CM



Y la pregunta sigue en el aire. Se está preguntando por qué hay un cambio en _presidente, presidenta_, pero no en los otros casos. Tu respuesta fue sobre lo que se usa y lo que no usa. Y eso, como dicen por aquí, ya lo _requetesabemos._ 
Ahora sólo falta saber por qué.


----------



## clares3

Erreconerre said:


> Ahora sólo falta saber por qué.


Hola de nuevo
Podría ser que el asunto no tuviera más explicación que el propio uso, dado que no se identifca una regla que fije en este caso sí y en aquel otro no. Quizás el argumento sea sociológico y de la misma forma en que se popularizó regenta hace siglos, porque había mujeres del regente, se está extendiendo presidenta porque ya hay muchas presidentas no sólo de estado o gobierno sino de grandes instituciones; sirvienta se generalizó porque la mayor parte de quienes ejercían ese oficio eran mujeres pero el acceso masivo de la mujer a la enseñanza no ha dado lugar a "estudianta" ni tampoco hemos dado el paso en "comercianta". En España es muy reciente el uso de "jueza", lo que se explica por el hecho de que la primera mujer juez en España data de los años 70; ella tomó posesión como juez y cuando se generalizó el acceso apareció lo de jueza, que llama la atención, pero no magistrada. En cuanto a abogada, nos hemos pasado la vida diciendo "ea pues, Señora, abogada nuestra" en relación con la Virgen pero hay quien rechaza que una mujer se diga abogado y no abogada.
En definitiva, que no parece haber más razón que la meramente sosciológica pero será mejor esperar otras contribuciones.


----------



## Martoo

*presidenta**.*
*1. *f. Mujer que preside.
*2. *f. *presidente* (‖ cabeza de un gobierno, consejo, tribunal, junta, sociedad, etc.).
*3. *f. *presidente* (‖ jefa del Estado).
*4. *f. coloq. Mujer del presidente.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
_​Claro en el RAE figura presidenta, pero no para señalar a la jefa de Estado de un país (que es el caso que pregunta Janis Joplin). Para eso, el diccionario muestra la palabra terminada en *-nte*, por eso pienso que la mejor manera de llamar a esa persona que ocupa ese cargo es *la presidente*.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Martoo said:


> *presidenta**.*
> *1. *f. Mujer que preside.
> *2. *f. *presidente* (‖ cabeza de un gobierno, consejo, tribunal, junta, sociedad, etc.).
> *3. *f. *presidente* (‖ jefa del Estado).
> *4. *f. coloq. Mujer del presidente.
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> _​Claro en el RAE figura presidenta, pero no para señalar a la jefa de Estado de un país (que es el caso que pregunta Janis Joplin). Para eso, el diccionario muestra la palabra terminada en *-nte*, por eso pienso que la mejor manera de llamar a esa persona que ocupa ese cargo es *la presidente*.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que dice el DRAE es que *puedes usar ambas formas*, aunque la RAE _recomienda_ la forma en -*e* que es la única etimológica.


----------



## kathilu

Hola a todos
Soy Traductora en una empresa de publicidad aquí en Perú. Ayer, un compañero y yo tuvimos un debate breve sobre la palabra "presidenta"..

Según lo que yo tengo entendido, no existe el femenino de presidente (así como no existe gerentA, médicA, etc.), no obstante, mi compañero me hizo notar que el mismo wordreference, en su diccionario español--inglés acepta la palabra presidenta y la traduce al inglés como President.

No obstante y buscando en la rae y me sale esto, lo cual me confunde más

*presidenta**.*
*1.* f. Mujer que preside.
*2.* f. *presidente* (‖ cabeza de un gobierno, consejo, tribunal, junta, sociedad, etc.).
*3.* f. *presidente* (‖ jefa del Estado).
*4.* f. coloq. Mujer del presidente.

Espero puedan ayudarme y disipar mi duda. Muchas gracias de antemano por su atención


----------



## blasita

Hola, Kathilu:

_Presidenta_ es correcto y lo más usado en general. También es correcto decir _la presidente_. Del DPD: 





> *presidente*. ‘Persona que preside algo’ y, en una república, ‘jefe del Estado’. Por su terminación, puede funcionar como común en cuanto al género (_el/la presidente_; → género2, 1a y 3c): _«La designación de la presidente interina logró aplacar la tensión»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 10.2.97); pero el uso mayoritario ha consolidado el femenino específico _presidenta_: _«Tatiana, la presidenta del Comité, no le dejaba el menor espacio»_ (ÁlvzGil _Naufragios_ [Cuba 2002]).




Saludos.


----------



## aztlaniano

kathilu said:


> (así como no existe gerentA, médicA, etc.)


Te equivocas. Estos últimos años la RAE nos ha metido "gerenta", "jueza" y "médica".
En cambio, en un caso donde siempre ha habido una forma feminina, "poetisa", ahora nos dicen que "poeta" vale también para una mujer.
Que sepa, han dejado en paz la distinción alcalde/alcaldesa, hasta ahora.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Tras unirse varios hilos sobre el mismo tema, y en vista que el tema ya ha sido suficientemente abordado, esta discusión queda cerrada.

Gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

maidinbedlam
moderadora


----------

